
Antibacterial Cannabinoids from Cannabis Sativa: A Structure−Activity Study - is_this_valid2
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/np8002673
======
is_this_valid2
> _All five major cannabinoids (cannabidiol (1b), cannabichromene (2),
> cannabigerol (3b), Δ9-tetrahydrocannabinol (4b), and cannabinol (5)) showed
> potent activity against a variety of methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus
> aureus (MRSA) strains of current clinical relevance._

